
67 Blockchain Articles and Whitepapers That Shaped Crypto into What It Is Today - js7745
https://medium.com/founder-playbook/67-blockchain-articles-whitepapers-that-shaped-crypto-into-what-it-is-today-c538facfceb9?1
======
js7745
Happy to add articles to the list if anyone has a suggestion

~~~
hahahaha23
[https://medium.com/@shiyan/bitcoin-in-comic-
ded553a57dfb](https://medium.com/@shiyan/bitcoin-in-comic-ded553a57dfb)

~~~
js7745
Thanks!I added it

